
What Is Obedience? Understanding Obedience to Authority - peterbotond
https://www.verywell.com/what-is-obedience-2795894
======
YeGoblynQueenne
It's interesting that those experiments have been reproduced, many times even.
That's not a given in the social sciences which indicates there is indeed
something going on.

